# Android cordless phones



## Brian G Turner (Jan 22, 2014)

I've thought it odd for a while that people can have mobile phones and cordless phones in the home - why not just have them working together somehow?

Anyway, I just noticed a couple of Android cordless phones listed here:
Cordless Telephones - Cordless Phones | PMC Telecom

It seems to make sense - in one way. However, I'm surprised there isn't a docking station of similar that will allow a mobile phone to sit at rest - and connect to the landline?

EDIT: Hm, the phones I was looking at have disappeared from that page. Only Panasonic and Archos were listed:
Panasonic KX-PRX120 Android DECT Cordless Phone (KX-PRX120)
Archos 35 Smart DECT Android OS Home Phone (501807)

Is this an area Samsung, Sony, and Apple can move into? Or have they already?

I'd love to see something on this thread if they have.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 22, 2014)

I believe BT tried this when they owned O2 (then Cellnet). 

The advancement of VoIP would probably provide the solution here. Using your home WiFi instead of GSM for calls.


----------



## jastius (Jan 23, 2014)

during a black out anything reliant upon the grid is out but a home phone line has its own power and is not affected. for persons at risk it is recommended that you have both. 
samsung has a video phone watch, though..

Samsung Galaxy Gear smartwatch Review - Watch CNET's Video Review


----------



## Moonbat (Jan 23, 2014)

I looked up the possibility of doing this on Stack exchange (Android) and found several posts about it, it seems like it could be possible but you'd have to do it yourself rather than buy an out-of-the-box solution. I think it sounds like a good idea though.


----------

